# Hey! Ma! I think that melon stuck out it's tongue at me!



## zfk55 (Oct 5, 2014)

Having bought 3 of these little melons, Ma had just begun cutting the side of one when it popped open all on it's own!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonder if that melon was GMO'd! lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Weird!

Last week I cut into a fresh spaghetti squash to find all the seeds were sprouting!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry, but that's just gross.


----------

